# Mario Party Superstars has leaked online nearly a week ahead of its release



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2021)

Wonder how much salt will flow over this vs the Metroid one.


----------



## Flame (Oct 24, 2021)

ahhh shit, here we go again.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 24, 2021)

Share the link. Can't believe GBATEMP's unprofessionalism


----------



## Chary (Oct 24, 2021)

Now THIS is the kind of early access I like


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 24, 2021)

Not really surprising these days.


----------



## ZoNtendo (Oct 24, 2021)

this happened on twitter - dude posted screenshots and ended up sharing the rom, nsbwii leak tier.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 24, 2021)

Josh Thomas was just ranting about how he had to wait to play it.
If Joshy wants to play it illegally congrats
But Poor Joshy will go to jail


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 24, 2021)

Nintendo needs to improve release stability, but how thought.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

*sigh* Leakers will always ruin the fun...


----------



## bloom_of_doom (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> *sigh* Leakers will always ruin the fun...


You're just jealous you can't join yet. How does someone ruin fun by having fun themselves? They don't; it's all just your view.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> *sigh* Leakers will always ruin the fun...


Agreed. Now that I know that others have the game as a free download, I cannot ever enjoy playing the game. There must be something fundamentally wrong with... me.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

bloom_of_doom said:


> You're just jealous you can't join yet. How does someone ruin fun by having fun themselves? They don't; it's all just your view.


Jealous??? Listen kiddo. Clearly you are the one who is jealous. I don't even have a switch, so how can i be jealous on a game for a system i don't fucking own nor want. Based on you reaction, you are just a little kid who is jealous because YOU can't play this game.  (Btw nice try reading my mind.... but clearly you are WRONG!!)


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> Jealous??? Listen kiddo. Clearly you are the one who is jealous. I don't even have a switch, so how can i be jealous on a game for a system i don't fucking own nor want. Based on you reaction, you are just a little kid who is jealous because YOU can't play this game.  (Btw nice try reading my mind.... but clearly you are WRONG!!)


Did you really just ask how you could be jealous of something you don't have?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 24, 2021)

Josh is going to be sharing a cell with kongnutz REAL SOON


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Did you really just ask how you could be jealous of something you don't have?


Yes and No.


----------



## LeeNose (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> *sigh* Leakers will always ruin the fun...


What fun exactly?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 24, 2021)

LeeNose said:


> What fun exactly?


The fun of waiting for the release of a game that you had no intention of purchasing because you don't even own the console.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 24, 2021)

This should have been DLC Expansion for Super Mario Party so.... good.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Oct 24, 2021)

bloom_of_doom said:


> You're just jealous you can't join yet. How does someone ruin fun by having fun themselves? They don't; it's all just your view.


It is a bit irritating when the game leaks six weeks in advance and you have to block all mentions of it in your browser to avoid potential spoilers. That's what happened with Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

LeeNose said:


> What fun exactly?


The fun that some people (like what happend with the PS5) don't want to have spoilers for some games and added that it is posted on the internet. Someone has to download the leak and post it on YouTube or something. Every major channel would post a video about that and that will create a chain reaction of video's about a leaked game. Some people want to play the game for themself instead of 100.000 videos covering the who game (music, story, features, characters. you name it)


----------



## LeeNose (Oct 24, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> The fun of waiting for the release of a game that you had no intention of purchasing because you don't even own the console.


I don't get how this can ruin someone else's fun. I'll definitely download it before release and play with friends that have also been waiting for it.

I can understand having to avoid spoilers, but that's always going to be a problem with all media.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

ChaosEternal said:


> It is a bit irritating when the game leaks six weeks in advance and you have to block all mentions of it in your browser to avoid potential spoilers. That's what happened with Kingdom Hearts 3.


See finally someone that knows where i am talking about. THANK YOU!!


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 24, 2021)

Luck-based garbage, no thank you.
Please leak Twilight Princess HD port next time; thanks in advance!


----------



## LeeNose (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> The fun that some people (like what happend with the PS5) don't want to have spoilers for some games and added that it is posted on the internet. Someone has to download the leak and post it on YouTube or something. Every major channel would post a video about that and that will create a chain reaction of video's about a leaked game. Some people want to play the game for themself instead of 100.000 videos covering the who game (music, story, features, characters. you name it)


That's true, but come on, a week? Just wait a *week*.

I find it funny how this is an argument I can get behind, but never experienced first-hand ever. Keep off the web for a while if you know that spoilers are circulating, that's what I do. Take control of your own life lmao, don't let others wrongdoings get to you this easily. You'd be so much happier


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 24, 2021)

Leaks will happen. Now if you want to spoil the fun by watching leaked content on youtube then that's your fault. I never really got into mario party so idk I don't have people to play with like that now if it's online maybe I can join in and see what's the hype about.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

LeeNose said:


> I don't get how this can ruin someone else's fun. I'll definitely download it before release and play with friends that have also been waiting for it.
> 
> I can understand having to avoid spoilers, but that's always going to be a problem with all media.


Dude. lets say if you are really really really.. looking forward towards a BIG GAME (Example BOTW 2) and the game will leak on the internet a month before release and 100.000 people make videos about that game about everything. wouldn't you think like: Oh i wish leakers would stop leaking stuff about this game and due to them 100.000 are making videos about a game i was really really really looking forward to???


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Leaks will happen. Now if you want to spoil the fun by watching leaked content on youtube then that's your fault. I never really got into mario party so idk I don't have people to play with like that now if it's online maybe I can join in and see what's the hype about.


Its my fault?? THAT I GOT MESSAGE BOMBED about a game that got leaked that didn't got released yet while watching a video about a Gameboy modder. That is the most stupid thing i every heard in my entire life. So what you saying is, that i can't go on youtube for like 1 month, a week or 2 weeks, because a leaker leaked a game??? please stfu already


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> Its my fault?? THAT I GOT MESSAGE BOMBED about a game that got leaked that didn't got released yet while watching a video about a Gameboy modder. That is the most stupid thing i every heard in my entire life. So what you saying is, that i can't go on youtube for like 1 month, a week or 2 weeks, because a leaker leaked a game??? please stfu already


For one thing, this is a bunch of minigames so let's not get carried away with how much spoilers matter here (it's not BOTW2 after all). Secondly, don't you have enough will power to not click on a video? Because you might have a serious issue when BOTW2 does eventually get leaked since everything does now.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

LeeNose said:


> That's true, but come on, a week? Just wait a *week*.
> 
> I find it funny how this is an argument I can get behind, but never experienced first-hand ever. Keep off the web for a while if you know that spoilers are circulating, that's what I do. Take control of your own life lmao, don't let others wrongdoings get to you this easily. You'd be so much happier


Life isn't working like that. If leaks didn't happen, you didn't get messaged bombed. If you mom and dad didn't want to make a child, you wouldn't exist now. Do you see where i'm going with this??? The story is something must start somewhere it is not like LEAKS fall from the sky like rain does. Every keyhole has a key


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2021)

People just couldn't wait to get the party started


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 24, 2021)

Wow this is just like that time that Metroid Dread leaked, except that I don't care.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> For one thing, this is a bunch of minigames so let's not get carried away with how much spoilers matter here (it's not BOTW2 after all). Secondly, don't you have enough will power to not click on a video? Because you might have a serious issue when BOTW2 does eventually get leaked since everything does now.


Are you... Nevermind. I was talking about leaks in general, i wasn't getting carried away by some Party game (Even if i do like Mario Party ) Btw I'm not clicking on video's winch i know that have leaks. i ratter avoid them. But if i go watch a video for example about Gameboy and i look on my phone and i see like 1000 messages about the SAME FUCKING LEAK. Then i'm started to get a little irritated and then i'm thinking: Hmm what would a world be without LEAKS and SPOILERS!!!!!


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> Are you... Nevermind. I was talking about leaks in general, i wasn't getting carried away by some Party game (Even if i do like Mario Party ) Btw I'm not clicking on video's winch i know that have leaks. i ratter avoid them. But if i go watch a video for example about Gameboy and i look on my phone and i see like 1000 messages about the SAME FUCKING LEAK. Then i'm started to get a little irritated and then i'm thinking: Hmm what would a world be without LEAKS and SPOILERS!!!!!


I'm mad because it was suppose to be a surprise party. Now the surprise is ruined, boo.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

The moral of the story from me is: If leakers don't leak, there are no leaks or even spoilers. 
(And again i will say this one last time..... I was talking about LEAKS IN GENERAL not ABOUT THE MARIO PARTY LEAKS!!!!! JEEZ )


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 24, 2021)

Guys, I played the whole game.

Mario dies in the end. No more Mario games.

*Spoiler alert*


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2021)

g00s3y said:


> Guys, I played the whole game.
> 
> Mario dies in the end. No more Mario games.
> 
> *Spoiler alert*


Was it a gender reveal party? Someone always dies in one of those.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I'm mad because it was suppose to be a surprise party. Now the surprise is ruined, boo.


(Ok i'm really rethinking my decision about join this site if people are only trying to make beef about a point, that they are stupid and lazy enough for just to read) My point is clear Period. End of Discussion


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> (Ok i'm really rethinking my decision about join this site if people are only trying to make beef about a point, that they are stupid and lazy enough for just to read) My point is clear Period. End of Discussion



Nah, discussion back open.

In Metroid Dread, Dumbledore dies


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

Do what every you happy with. IDC ok


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> (Ok i'm really rethinking my decision about join this site if people are only trying to make beef about a point, that they are stupid and lazy enough for just to read) My point is clear Period. End of Discussion


We were having fun at this party till something Catastrophic happened.


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 24, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Was it a gender reveal party? Someone always dies in one of those.



Yep, after using the hot coffee mod, you get a scene where mario and peach have sex, and then plan the party. That's where it all goes so horribly wrong


----------



## TheZander (Oct 24, 2021)

Gives me more time to rack up power stars for someone to steal


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 24, 2021)

Leakers are on their A-game this year (then again, aren't they every year when a major title comes out?)

Hard for me to get into any party games since it's usually a blast to play with other people...and not just the single-player campaign. If you like to party with Chris Pratt Mario characters, then go crazy. I just can't get into any more titles beyond Mario Party 8 because the formula is exactly the same.


----------



## alex61194 (Oct 24, 2021)

ChaosEternal said:


> It is a bit irritating when the game leaks six weeks in advance and you have to block all mentions of it in your browser to avoid potential spoilers. That's what happened with Kingdom Hearts 3.


spoiler of a mario party game...


----------



## alex61194 (Oct 24, 2021)

can someone do a 900x600 pic of the game? for vertical theme pls? im not good with PS


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

alex61194 said:


> spoiler of a mario party game...


Just like i have to say to EVERYONE ELSE HERE!!!, We yeah We Me and @ChaosEternal AREN'T talking about the Mario Party leak, We TALK about leaks in general. But just like the other 5 @subcon959 , @g00s3y , @SG854 , @Goku1992A and @LeeNose . You are totaly skipping all the words we said and only saw the first post and gave a reply to that. Please read before you post stupid shit. Goddamnit Ugghh


----------



## alex61194 (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> Just like i have to say to EVERYONE ELSE HERE!!!, We yeah We Me and @ChaosEternal AREN'T talking about the Mario Party leak, We TALK about leaks in general. But just like the other 5 @subcon959 , @g00s3y , @SG854 , @Goku1992A and @LeeNose . You are totaly skipping all the words we said and only saw the first post and gave a reply to that. Please read before you post stupid shit. Goddamnit Ugghh


about others game is a problem i got that i hate to avoid spoilers (still remember tlous2)


----------



## TheZander (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> Just like i have to say to EVERYONE ELSE HERE!!!, We yeah We Me and @ChaosEternal AREN'T talking about the Mario Party leak, We TALK about leaks in general. But just like the other 5 @subcon959 , @g00s3y , @SG854 , @Goku1992A and @LeeNose . You are totaly skipping all the words we said and only saw the first post and gave a reply to that. Please read before you post stupid shit. Goddamnit Ugghh


You seem a little tense. 

What's your opinion on early leaks of remasters?


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

TheZander said:


> You seem a little tense.
> 
> What's your opinion on early leaks of remasters?


Same, For example FF7 is a classic game that i  think almost everybody here knows about. The Developers Square Enix even asked players that got a 'Early Copy' to not spoil the game for everybody until it got released Worldwide. Everyone i know listen to this and Even if FF7 is more then 22 years old, No one wants to spoil nor leak this game until everyone is able to play


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

alex61194 said:


> about others game is a problem i got that i hate to avoid spoilers (still remember tlous2)


I do and idc about that game because it is not my intrest (Even if i did play that and did care i at least have the respect for those want to play this game and feel sorry for everyone who had to deal with those leaks and spoilers all over the internet!!)


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 24, 2021)

g00s3y said:


> Yep, after using the hot coffee mod, you get a scene where mario and peach have sex, and then plan the party. That's where it all goes so horribly wrong


That's the only scene you will see. 
The rest you can't play. Anti-Piracy.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 24, 2021)

people talking about spoillers... this is mario party... it barely has a story if any at all, its just minigames and boards, so i dont know what you guys have to get spoiled about seriously lol, this isnt an narrative game or anything of the likes, whats next someone is gonna say that fifa or madden get leaked early they get spoilers? i mean cmon...


----------



## raxadian (Oct 24, 2021)

Either Nintendo is really bad at this or they are doing it on purpose to ban hacked Switchs.


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 24, 2021)

LMAO, OP needs to touch grass.

Imagine getting this worked up over a mario party game.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 24, 2021)

i wonder if it's someone who works at GAMESTOP that leaks these games early.

can't wait for online modes for random's.... going see a lot of D/C's.... for board mode... i hope this game does not need joycon's or anything like that or i'm going not buy it. cause i have a switch lite.


----------



## Zyvyn (Oct 24, 2021)

relauby said:


> View attachment 281395​
> If you can't wait another five days to get together for a classic Mario Party, then you might want to know that the upcoming _Mario Party Superstars_, which is a collection of boards and minigames from the classic Nintendo 64 and GameCube titles, has leaked online ahead of its October 29th release date. There is at least an NSP copy of the game floating around on the internet, and the Yuzu emulator can play it to some extent, though there are reports that not all the boards are working. The leaked file clocks in at 2.7GB.
> 
> This is another in a long line of major Nintendo leaks this year. Earlier this month, _Metroid Dread_ was leaked four days before its release, and in July _The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD_ leaked two days early.
> ...


Welp, I already bought the game so looks like I get to play my copy early.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 24, 2021)

Might *ahem* obtain this


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

Game downloaded.  I had forgotten about it, so thanks for reminding me.  I'm going to put it in a special folder.  I plan to buy it, just need to save up some money first.  The folder will just serve as a reminder for games I need to get.  I have no intention of playing the nsps.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh, we're doing this again. Neat.


----------



## Neru (Oct 24, 2021)

I gotta say, I downloaded it and its definitely worth it to purchase! will definitely buy it the day it releases because this game is a blast from the past. Love it!


----------



## Xzi (Oct 24, 2021)

Pretty cool for local multiplayer I suppose, though the bigger appeal of this game for me is the online play since my friend group are all oldies now with full-time jobs and different schedules.


----------



## B.B.Link (Oct 24, 2021)

Why are leaks news?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 24, 2021)

B.B.Link said:


> Why are leaks news?


Why not? Better yet... Why is there at least one of you who asks this on every thread?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 24, 2021)

"Another Nintendo game got leaked early"
And the sky is green and the grass is blue, what else is new?
It'd be more newsworhty when a game of their doesn't leak, but whates, lol.
Also lmao at all the people getting worked up over leaks and spoilers and whatnot, get a life.


----------



## Kadji (Oct 24, 2021)

Well, have fun guys. This is one of the leaks that don‘t bother me - there is nothing to spoil (as opposed to the Dread leak). My game is preloaded already and me and my friends have already planned to party up on release, so this leak changes nothing for me.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> If you didn't skipped my introduction, just like you did with all my posts in this thread. Your stupid brain would have know that as the name implies I'm here to spread fun chaos and help people (Not People who are bitching about something they are even too lazy for to read with the sandy brain winch you fall under) with their problems about their 3DS, DS, Wii and Switch.


It'll be a Mario Party of 1 with that attitude.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

SG854 said:


> It'll be a Mario Party of 1 with that attitude.


Don't even get me started Pink ball.......
Oops.... Did I?? Offend you Ocean man!!!


----------



## SDA (Oct 24, 2021)

Somebody please call Nintendo and tell that there's a person having fun out of upcoming Switch games.

EDIT: Ooh, looks like somebody just insulted me! How impertinent.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> Don't even get me started Pink ball.......
> Oops.... Did I?? Offend you Ocean man!!!


Bring it on Party Pooper


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> Might *ahem* obtain this



Pirate FTW


----------



## huma_dawii (Oct 24, 2021)

BOTW on the Wii U was leaked 2 weeks before release, it was glorious.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

huma_dawii said:


> BOTW on the Wii U was leaked 2 weeks before release, it was glorious.


I got my hands on a beta of Final Fantasy XII, which was nearly identical to the final release if not identical.  it was leaked a month before release, so I actually beat the game before it was released.  it was hilarious.  I bought the game on the switch though, but I haven't started it.  stuck on the final dungeon in FFVII and last boss in FFIX.  I started X, but I think I missed something that's missable, so I may go back to a previous save.  it's the Jecht shot iirc.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> Typical Italian... I don't care about spoilers and leaks about game i can't play (and you are number 6 who joined this discussion about Leaks (Not this one aiiii so close))
> Not trying to be rude, but if everyone is gonna on me as a big ass clusterfuck, have the balls and read the whole thread instead


Grow up, boy. Dammit, you are aggravating, throwing vitriol letf and right and calling people names. 

Game was leaked. In the end, it's hardly relevant. Metroid Dread was leaked, and I watched reviews of people who clearly knew too much of the game. Still got the game day one.

Mario Party was released. Who cares? You do, apparently. Good. Now, please enforce upon thyself some self restrain and stop debating something that can't be debated.

Thise who want the legit game, don't get the pirate copy. The others, they care not and love you.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm 100% legit with the switch, but I still download the games that I own, since I'm all digital.  it doesn't matter much to me if people would rather pirate the game, because I've pirated in the past, just not nearly as much anymore, and I never play games I pirate anymore anyway.


----------



## Viri (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm sure the hype level is off the charts!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

I do kinda wish more pirates would donate to devs though, since most are not buying games anyway.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

SG854 said:


> The party down the street is much cooler. I be honking my red nose and making Ballons Animals at this party.


I wish @p1ngpong would come out of the closet already and admit he's a switch owner.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Oct 24, 2021)

alex61194 said:


> spoiler of a mario party game...


They asked how leaking could potentially ruin someone else's fun so I described a situation where that occurred. I agree that Mario Party leaking a week in advance is in no way as egregious as a story-heavy game like KH3 leaking 6 weeks in advance.


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Grow up, boy. Dammit, you are aggravating, throwing vitriol letf and right and calling people names.
> 
> Game was leaked. In the end, it's hardly relevant. Metroid Dread was leaked, and I watched reviews of people who clearly knew too much of the game. Still got the game day one.
> 
> ...


The way you say it isn't maybe the right way, But i see your point. ether way there was no need for this.... Its nobody's fault. So enjoy you game (Btw last thing: I WASN'T ugghhh Godamnit Never mind. I was talking about Spoilers -_- Spoilers is that the right way of saying it.) (Hmmpff Autistic Humans.....)


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

ChaosEternal said:


> They asked how leaking could potentially ruin someone else's fun so I described a situation where that occurred. I agree that Mario Party leaking a week in advance is in no way as egregious as a story-heavy game like KH3 leaking 6 weeks in advance.


This is what i meant to say until.... one kid misheard that and look he is nowhere to be found and left all of us here discussing about nonsense what happened with people while they were in lockdown.... I just don't get it


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> The way you say it isn't maybe the right way, But i see your point. ether way there was no need for this.... Its nobody's fault. So enjoy you game (Btw last thing: I WASN'T ugghhh Godamnit Never mind. I was talking about Spoilers -_- Spoilers is that the right way of saying it.) (Hmmpff Autistic Humans.....)


Thank you for the level headed response. I also see your point, but interested people don't rush to videos.

For example, I bought Oblivion way past its release date, with ample videos existing and played the game not knowing a thing about it. After completing it on my own terms, I read about it for a bit, and enjoyed the game differently. Still one of the best experiences I had, ever.

Don't overstress the leakage of games. Those who get it spoiled actively go and get the info because they weren't invested in the game in the first place.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

indeed.  I never watch videos of games I intend to play unless it's a review, a spoiler free review, which most are aside from the general theme of the game or something.  I don't use walkthroughs either, even if I miss stuff, but I don't like missing stuff I know of like if I've gone through the game before (i.e. Final Fantasy X).  it gives me reason to play through the game again.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> Its my fault?? THAT I GOT MESSAGE BOMBED about a game that got leaked that didn't got released yet while watching a video about a Gameboy modder. That is the most stupid thing i every heard in my entire life. So what you saying is, that i can't go on youtube for like 1 month, a week or 2 weeks, because a leaker leaked a game??? please stfu already



Yes its your fault. You have to type in the leaked game if you want to see it and once again that's your choice. 

Many games get leaked and I don't look because I don't want to ruin my experience


----------



## Augusto101 (Oct 24, 2021)

This is truly the Mario party that we all love, the game is awesome.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

Augusto101 said:


> This is truly the Mario party that we all love, the game is awesome.


I put the nsp, nsz, xci, and xcz versions of the game into the extra folder, just to remind me of what games I need to buy once I have some more cash.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2021)

B.B.Link said:


> Why are leaks news?


If you want to get technical then leaks have been news for longer than we have consistently covered homebrew (late GBA/late-early DS era) and general gaming news (later still). Releases, which by extension means leaks, used to be the portal mainstay along with flash cart updates, reviews and trainers.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 24, 2021)

So the digital version is the one that was leaked here? This will probably make Nintendo do something about it..


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> So the digital version is the one that was leaked here? This will probably make Nintendo do something about it..


no, I think it's the retail version again.  I checked in backup manager to rename the game, and it always says if it's been converted.  the nsp I downloaded said the source was an xci as I always put them in a separate folder if they're converted or a genuine nsp.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> So the digital version is the one that was leaked here? This will probably make Nintendo do something about it..


afaik, a digital version leak may be impossible, since you can only preload the game.  I think the ticket is downloaded on release day, which is why I download preloaded games to my main switch, then only download the game to my other switches once the game is playable.  otherwise, I might have to download the ticket, which happens automatically when the game is selected, as long as the release date is here or passed.


----------



## smf (Oct 24, 2021)

This reminds me of the time that amazon couldn't work out why they were selling so many wii motion plus adapters when there were no games out & people were trying to play the japanese version of wii sports resort.

Meanwhile everyone else got to play it 6 months later.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 24, 2021)

Take a shot every time a switch game gets leaked early


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 24, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Luck-based garbage, no thank you.
> Please leak Twilight Princess HD port next time; thanks in advance!


And you've never ever played a game that has a big part of it be luck based? You ever play a board game? You ever play... Basically any game? Does RNG not exist?


----------



## DuoForce (Oct 24, 2021)

This happens with nearly all first party games.  Why are people shocked?


----------



## Working_Goose (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice!

And now a pretty early leak for Pokemon please


----------



## wolf-snake (Oct 24, 2021)

i love how people are getting pissy about Spoilers for a god damn Mario Party game, seriously that spolier over sensitive shit needs to stop.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 24, 2021)

I could get the leaked 1, but nah I'll buy it from work, my OLED switch needs some games anyway


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> I could get the leaked 1, but nah I'll buy it from work, my OLED switch needs some games anyway


I'm all digital, so I need another 1TB micro sd to download my games to my oled, but I probably won't be able to for a couple months.  I'm dangerously low on cash at the moment.  I do plan to make the oled my primary, main switch at that time.  my animal crossing one is my main atm.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 24, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I'm all digital, so I need another 1TB micro sd to download my games to my oled, but I probably won't be able to for a couple months.  I'm dangerously low on cash at the moment.  I do plan to make the oled my primary, main switch at that time.  my animal crossing one is my main atm.


Oof another 1TB SD, is your other switch hacked? Atleast we have the advantage of transferring our saves aslong we make backups with checkpoint. Thank goodness for that b/c the cloud storage doesn't support all games


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> And you've never ever played a game that has a big part of it be luck based? You ever play a board game? You ever play... Basically any game? Does RNG not exist?


Not really into board games, honestly, and as for RNG in other games, I try to minimise it the best I can - if a item drop is too rare in a singleplayer game, I hack it in if I can. Pokémon? I use PKHeX to remove the RNG for IVs and Ability and stuff.

I hate relying on luck; it's not fun at all.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 24, 2021)

ChaosEternal said:


> It is a bit irritating when the game leaks six weeks in advance and you have to block all mentions of it in your browser to avoid potential spoilers. That's what happened with Kingdom Hearts 3.


It's ok the KH story makes no damn sense anyway, so the spoilers won't make sense either.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Oof another 1TB SD, is your other switch hacked? Atleast we have the advantage of transferring our saves aslong we make backups with checkpoint. Thank goodness for that b/c the cloud storage doesn't support all games


none of my systems are hacked.  on disability, so it gives me something to buy.  kinda want out of the scenes after the ps4 one anyway.  I have a 1TB micro sd for the animal crossing switch, Mario red and blue switch, and the hackable switch (which I'll probably sell at some point with no interest in hacking it).  I checked the serial number, and it's exploitable without a modchip.  I own 171 switch games.  there's about 10GBs left of space, and I've downloaded the latest update for all games and bought all dlc.  just got a ps5, so I plan to buy some ps4 games that I've always wanted to play like the kingdom hearts collection instead of the shit we get on the switch, where it's streamed.  I have an exploitable ps4, but the hacks are so unstable that I've never been interested in actually playing through a game.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 24, 2021)

godreborn said:


> none of my systems are hacked.  on disability, so it gives me something to buy.  kinda want out of the scenes after the ps4 one anyway.  I have a 1TB micro sd for the animal crossing switch, Mario red and blue switch, and the hackable switch (which I'll probably sell at some point with no interest in hacking it).  I checked the serial number, and it's exploitable without a modchip.  I own 171 switch games.  there's about 10GBs left of space, and I've downloaded the latest update for all games and bought all dlc.  just got a ps5, so I plan to buy some ps4 games that I've always wanted to play like the kingdom hearts collection instead of the shit we get on the switch, where it's streamed.  I have an exploitable ps4, but the hacks are so unstable that I've never been interested in actually playing through a game.


Ah nice thats quite the library definitely can't go wrong giving the OLED 1TB as it being the perfect handheld. But yeah I hope they bring back the (All in 1 KH collection) sale back. It was like $40 and for some reason I didnt grab it ugh.... Havent really touched my hacked ps4 much either since majority of the games are on the switch and have the latest updates/DLC.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

I think my ps4 either has wifi or hdmi issues.  need to get it fixed before I do anything more.  I formatted the drive yesterday or the day before on my sata station, but the problem persisted.  now that I have a ps5, I can buy the games I've always wanted.  I pirated a lot of games on my ps4, but most are games I'd probably never play (just high-profile games from the system).  I want to try final fantasy vii remake, which has a free ps5 upgrade.  not that it matters, since I don't have the stuff to make use of that currently.  I'll probably just buy the ps5 version.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 24, 2021)

I kinda wish the switch had some sort of achievement system.  I'm liking the trophies on the ps5.  got a silver one recently in rifts apart.  I've only played about four hours, but I've fallen in love with the game so much that I bought Ratchet and Clank for the ps4.  sony hasn't shipped it yet as I bought it direct from them for $10 w/ free shipping.  maybe I'll get it at the end of this week.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 24, 2021)

damn it i was trying to avoid mario party spoilers i dont wanna know who's the superstar


----------



## Catrastrophic (Oct 24, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Yes its your fault. You have to type in the leaked game if you want to see it and once again that's your choice.
> 
> Many games get leaked and I don't look because I don't want to ruin my experience


I didn't TYPE IT, GODDAMNIT DIDN'T I SAY STOP AND YOU DUMBASS you won't stop won't yeah, always put more fuel on the fire don't you you idiot STOP IT ITS DONE. it isn't Funny anymore stop it Jeez


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> Ugghhh Kid Grow up dude, What are you even?? in the 30's??? It doesn't matter, Just enjoy your stupid party. I didn't want to come anyway nor i was invited for the party (You are discussing with a young adult of 19, Should i worry about the fact well..... if you say so,  you are clearly older then me, you are suppose to be the smart ass here... Unless you are from oceannia then you whole world is upside down  ) So please for the love of god, Stop discussing about this and just enjoy the fact the game got leaked ok


I'm Kid & 30 at the same time dang that's crazy. 

I never even complained about the leak. Read back any post I made. No complaints. You just assumed I did and I played along.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 24, 2021)

what an idiot he posts a video of it on youtube. nintendo be seeing you real soon BOY!


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> I didn't TYPE IT, GODDAMNIT DIDN'T I SAY STOP AND YOU DUMBASS you won't stop won't yeah, always put more fuel on the fire don't you you idiot STOP IT ITS DONE. it isn't Funny anymore stop it Jeez


This is funny stuff. Did staff hire you to come and entertain us?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> I didn't TYPE IT, GODDAMNIT DIDN'T I SAY STOP AND YOU DUMBASS you won't stop won't yeah, always put more fuel on the fire don't you you idiot STOP IT ITS DONE. it isn't Funny anymore stop it Jeez


Ya know, you could just not reply or ignore them comments you don't like or what, like I usually do, but I feel the need to point out how shit your attitude is and how ludicruous you are getting triggered at a game leak that won't affect you unless you go look up spoilers yourself or what.
So yeah, I'm calling you out for being an immature shithead.
Anyway, don't bother replying to my post 'cus I'll now forget you even exist and block you, byebye.


----------



## nachuz (Oct 24, 2021)

replacing stickers is really easy!


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Oct 24, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> *sigh* Leakers will always ruin the fun...


oh maybe nintendo needs to focus more on security and make their platform harder to hacking, in the first place.


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 24, 2021)

So how many boards does this game have? Is it really just 5 rehashed ones?


----------



## ItzMultiCup (Oct 25, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> *sigh* Leakers will always ruin the fun...


It's always the idiots that are the first to try to call out the actual smart people


----------



## nachuz (Oct 25, 2021)

fvig2001 said:


> So how many boards does this game have? Is it really just 5 rehashed ones?


Yeah, only 5, there's no "secret board" or anything like that


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 25, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> This is funny stuff. Did staff hire you to come and entertain us?


He's having a very bad day. I would write him back but I can't feed a troll.


----------



## JeepX87 (Oct 25, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I kinda wish the switch had some sort of achievement system.


If happen, this forum is going to evolve into many requests for savesets like other forum did with PS3 and PS4.

I'm surprised that Nintendo isn't interested in achievement system.


----------



## Chary (Oct 25, 2021)

does this have a lan mode? is it going to work with lanplay i wonder?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 25, 2021)

Chary said:


> does this have a lan mode? is it going to work with lanplay i wonder?


I can say for sure that there’s local play (multiple switches on one wifi network), but I’m unsure if there’s wired LAN if that’s what you’re wondering


----------



## SonicRings (Oct 25, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> *sigh* Leakers will always ruin the fun...


How is providing the game early ruining the fun? If you want, go and play it, good for you. If not, don't play. Like, I don't see the issue here.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 25, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> *sigh* Leakers will always ruin the fun...


...By making it evn more fun?


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 25, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> *sigh* Leakers will always ruin the fun...


...by making it even more fun?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> *sigh* Leakers will always ruin the fun...


How?


----------



## ElSasori69 (Oct 25, 2021)

nachuz said:


> Yeah, only 5, there's no "secret board" or anything like that


And now I don't want to buy it anymore, the game is very expensive (If I use my local currency) when I saw It will be a compilation of all the minigames I was so excited, but the maps are also important, just 5 for that price? I would expect 10 at least. I think they probably will sell more maps as DLCs.


----------



## Arilys (Oct 25, 2021)

All this talk about leaks being bad because "muh spoilers". Meanwhile, I always somehow manage to avoid spoilers for the games I like. Heck, I played KH3 about a month after the official release without having anything spoiler'd lmao
Just be mindful of what you're watching, listening to or reading and pause or stop reading it as soon as you hear/see the slightest reference to whatever it is that might get spoiler'd.


----------



## Ace_Axel (Oct 25, 2021)

Wait... who's worried about a leak on a MARIO PARTY game? I can understand if it's something with an actual plot... But get real! This is Mario Party. It's essentially a board game... Not like it's plot, if there is one, is gonna be deep enough to actually worry about! Roll dice, collect shit and hopefully don't hop in a vehicle to "catch a ride" with your opponents.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 25, 2021)

They brought back the infamous tug of war minigame, what the fuck.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> They brought back the infamous tug of war minigame, what the fuck.



Good on them. It's a fun minigame. Granted, this also could be a marketing ploy to buy more joycons.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 25, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Good on them. It's a fun minigame. Granted, this also could be a marketing ploy to buy more joycons.


It's a good way to fuck up the joystick on just about any controller.  I'm gonna let whoever is playing against me win this one lol.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It's a good way to fuck up the joystick on just about any controller.  I'm gonna let whoever is playing against me win this one lol.


I would hope they were smart enough to incorporate a hard capped speed so you don't need to turn your stick into a twister. Put plenty controllers through the ringer on these "spin the stick" type mini games. Most only suffered to be loose forever.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm holding this game off till the Switch 4k with DLSS comes out so I can enjoy it the best way possible.


----------



## Ace_Axel (Oct 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> They brought back the infamous tug of war minigame, what the fuck.



Ohhhh, mama... Kids' Joycons are gonna suffer from lots of drift at the least pretty soon. Better add a new set to that Christmas list if they plan on buying this game for the holidays!


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 25, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I'm holding this game off till the Switch 4k with DLSS comes out so I can enjoy it the best way possible.



Play it now on Ryujinx in 4k60fps.

I just played it last night with my son. Some very minor graphical issues that don't take away from the experience.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 25, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I'm holding this game off till the Switch 4k with DLSS comes out so I can enjoy it the best way possible.


"I'm holding off on this game until the sun explodes."

Also, it's Mario Party.  It'd be almost equally as fun if they released it with the original N64 graphics.


----------



## NinSegNy (Oct 25, 2021)

nachuz said:


> replacing stickers is really easy!
> 
> View attachment 281465View attachment 281466


How exactly did you replace stickers?


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 25, 2021)

NinSegNy said:


> How exactly did you replace stickers?


Peel them off and put new ones on


----------



## SG854 (Oct 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> "I'm holding off on this game until the sun explodes."
> 
> Also, it's Mario Party.  It'd be almost equally as fun if they released it with the original N64 graphics.


I refuse to play anything without DLSS


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 25, 2021)

Played it. Can’t wait to buy it for my legit Switch.


----------



## boot3 (Oct 25, 2021)

This is gonna happen for every new Nintendo game before release, isn't it?


----------



## xatzimi (Oct 26, 2021)

The leaks are growing exponentially earlier each time. Soon we'll get the next Zelda a year before its release


----------



## City (Oct 26, 2021)

bloom_of_doom said:


> You're just jealous you can't join yet. How does someone ruin fun by having fun themselves? They don't; it's all just your view.


Because people are jerks and will spoil any game, movie etc just for funsies.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Oct 26, 2021)

How are we supposed to play the leak if the Switch tells us to wait before playing instead?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 26, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> And you've never ever played a game that has a big part of it be luck based? You ever play a board game? You ever play... Basically any game? Does RNG not exist?


hey, some people don't like things "everyone" likes, it's not that unbelievable that he doesn't like board games or games that heavily rely on luck


----------



## Xzi (Oct 26, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I refuse to play anything without DLSS


Pretty goofy since even a lot of modern PC games don't support it.  And why would you need it for indies/AA games anyway?


----------



## LeeNose (Oct 26, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> The moral of the story from me is: If leakers don't leak, there are no leaks or even spoilers.
> (And again i will say this one last time..... I was talking about LEAKS IN GENERAL not ABOUT THE MARIO PARTY LEAKS!!!!! JEEZ )


There will *always* be leaks, stuff that YOU don't want to happen will *always* happen. That's life.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 26, 2021)

i hope the switch lite works with this when i comes out other wise i'm not going buy. super mario party does not support the switch lite... so did the new wario ware...


----------



## fst312 (Oct 26, 2021)

KeeperCP1 said:


> How are we supposed to play the leak if the Switch tells us to wait before playing instead?


Mine worked without giving me the wait message yesterday.
Edit
I used goldleaf to install, I honestly just downloaded it because it was leaked, When I get the game it’s going to be for online play.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 26, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Wonder how much salt will flow over this vs the Metroid one.


It was *just one* temper throwing salt.
Still not happy Relauby didn't shared a link. 
Party Pooper


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 26, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> It was *just one* temper throwing salt.
> Still not happy Relauby didn't shared a link.
> Party Pooper


There is the link right there for the gold tier members. You however know what you did so why you are not on that list.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Oct 26, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> hey, some people don't like things "everyone" likes


You called ?
Also. What happened to your name. Trip up or something ?



FAST6191 said:


> There is the link right there for the gold tier members. You however know what you did so why you are not on that list.


No teasing.
Pirates are cheap. They can't even afford emotio- 
Oh.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 26, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> There is the link right there for the gold tier members. You however know what you did so why you are not on that list.


I know


----------



## Dax_Fame (Oct 27, 2021)

The last few weeks of my life:

>Be me
>Get very upset when Metroid Dread leaked
>Think "Shame on these leakers! Support Nintendo!"
>Be Nintendo
>Double the price of their Online "services" and add absolutely nothing
>Ensure all know how out of touch you are with your fans
>Be me again
>Mario Party leaks
>Think "Screw these idiots. I hope not a single sale is made."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 27, 2021)

Dax_Fame said:


> The last few weeks of my life:
> 
> >Be me
> >Get very upset when Metroid Dread leaked
> ...


inb4 ceedee gets mad at you


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

Thought about putting @JuanMena on my ignore list.  I don't think the idea of donating to devs is funny.  I buy games, I contribute my time, I donate, and I'm on disability.  Only get $529/month.  I plan to donate to Leeful on the 28th with a card I only get $41 on.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

@JuanMena , I was joking.  haha.  though, I meant what I said about donating to devs.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 28, 2021)

Played this with my roomies last night. I did have fun and looking forward on playing more of it and potentially streaming it.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Oct 28, 2021)

ItzMultiCup said:


> It's always the idiots that are the first to try to call out the actual smart people


It's called the Dunning Kruger Effect. It says that people with less experience in a subject are generally more likely to have very high confidence in their abilities.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Oct 28, 2021)

Ace_Axel said:


> Ohhhh, mama... Kids' Joycons are gonna suffer from lots of drift at the least pretty soon. Better add a new set to that Christmas list if they plan on buying this game for the holidays!


What are Lite users going to do though? They can't just buy new joy-cons...


----------



## JeepX87 (Oct 29, 2021)

What time when Mario Party Superstars unlock on eShop?


----------



## MRJPGames (Oct 29, 2021)

Catrastrophic said:


> See finally someone that knows where i am talking about. THANK YOU!!


Yeah because Mario Party is a game that has so many things that could be spoiled lmao!


----------



## Ace_Axel (Oct 30, 2021)

Dragon91Nippon said:


> What are Lite users going to do though? They can't just buy new joy-cons...



Didn't think about that! Guess they're gonna have to send in their Switch Lites to Ninty for repairs if they're not willing to replace the analog sticks themselves.


----------



## Ace_Axel (Oct 30, 2021)

MRJPGames said:


> Yeah because Mario Party is a game that has so many things that could be spoiled lmao!


Especially when it's a collection of previous mini games and boards! There's really almost NOTHING to actually spoil!


----------



## Phearoz (Oct 31, 2021)

ChaosEternal said:


> It is a bit irritating when the game leaks six weeks in advance and you have to block all mentions of it in your browser to avoid potential spoilers. That's what happened with Kingdom Hearts 3.



At least with Mario Party there isn't anything to be spoiled on.


----------



## Arilys (Nov 1, 2021)

Dragon91Nippon said:


> What are Lite users going to do though? They can't just buy new joy-cons...





Ace_Axel said:


> Didn't think about that! Guess they're gonna have to send in their Switch Lites to Ninty for repairs if they're not willing to replace the analog sticks themselves.



You can connect the Pro Controller to the Lite and use it like you would normally. Dunno about normal Joy-Cons, but my guess is that they also work without issue.

Edit: Given, even if you get the joy-cons, you obviously can't slide them onto the Lite to charge, so you'd have to get a separate charger for them


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 1, 2021)

The only really bad thing imo about the game, is it's hard to find matches if you turn off bonus stars. People too afraid of having to use some strategy to win.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 1, 2021)

i played it once online. after 2 turn's everyone D/Ced.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Nov 1, 2021)

Arilys said:


> You can connect the Pro Controller to the Lite and use it like you would normally. Dunno about normal Joy-Cons, but my guess is that they also work without issue.
> 
> Edit: Given, even if you get the joy-cons, you obviously can't slide them onto the Lite to charge, so you'd have to get a separate charger for them


"Like you would Normally" *forgets the switch lite is a handheld*


----------



## Arilys (Nov 1, 2021)

Dragon91Nippon said:


> "Like you would Normally" *forgets the switch lite is a handheld*


You asked what Lite users would do since they can't buy Joy-Cons. I answered that they probably can use Joy-Cons like in the normal Switch. And now I even went to check online and it turns out that Joy-Cons CAN connect to the Lite just fine.

Dunno why you suddenly decided to move goalposts with the "muh handheld-only" bit, but whatever, I'll bite.

Most people probably carry their Lites in cases/bags anyway, so it won't be much issue to carry an extra Joy-Con or Pro Controller as well - although the Pro is definitely bulkier.

And if your issue is the lack of a stand, then just get one of these shells that has a stand.

Is it more cumbersome than just having a normal Switch? Sure, if you go for the Lite + Pro Controller combo, it definitely takes up more space.
If you go Lite + 1 Joy-Con, it's just about the same size as a normal Switch, and if you go with 2 Joy-Cons then it only takes slightly more space.

Then again, like I mentioned before, most people will probably be carrying the console in a bag, so space for the extra controller(s) usually won't be much of a problem... unless you're some madlad that carries a Switch Lite in your pants pocket like we're still in GBA SP / DS Lite days.


----------

